# Grandmaster Luke Skywalker vs Rimuru Tempest



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 14, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 14, 2018)

Slime boi stomps


----------



## Blade (Dec 14, 2018)

Crimson Dragoon said:


>





Luke CHADwalker TK's him on Shanaland


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 14, 2018)

Blade said:


> Luke CHADwalker TK's him on Shanaland


a fate most dire


----------



## Fang (Dec 14, 2018)

"Disney has no place in this"

Based and Skywalkerpilled

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 14, 2018)

Blade said:


> Luke CHADwalker TK's him on Shanaland


Then Sabrac brings in Shana's OP songs


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Also who the fuck is Rimmer Testicle I mean Rinmuru Tempest


----------



## MusubiKazesaru (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Also who the fuck is Rimmer Testicle I mean Rinmuru Tempest


The slime from that slime show airing right now.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

What words from he is multiversal with tons of hax did you not understand?Still thinking about his speed.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> What words from he is multiversal with tons of hax


sure he is

got anything to prove that?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible. Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?

Rationally, Ciel seemed to think that I should create a new world without a heretic like Yuuki in it.
 The lifespan of the planet has already ended a long time ago, but the collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached. From that I deduced, Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet. When he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Where is the multiversalness? I don't see it in that tl ; dr.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

kidding right?


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2018)

you call this multiversal?

because it isn't

it isn't even universal

post anything else or elaborate more


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』*by creating the world*, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an *infinite capacity*, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with *enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible*. Additionally, it’s possible to *reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before*. What will you do?

Rationally, Ciel seemed to think that *I should create a new world* without a heretic like Yuuki in it.
The lifespan of the planet has already ended a long time ago, but the *collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached*. From that I deduced, *Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet*. When *he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum*, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.

He can recreate the World (Universe)


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

The world refers to the whole world of this verse which is composed of many pararrel universes as well as a system who governs everything.Rimuru due to turn null has enough energy to recreate that tens of thousands of times over.Just read ch 248.It also said this universe as there are many more.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Blade said:


> you call this multiversal?
> 
> because it isn't
> 
> ...


How is that not even multiversal?If its not clear the second paragraph is his enemy who is only star level.Rimuru is in the first paragraph just wanted to show that the universe was destroyed and that he needed to remake it


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Rimuru Tempest *stomps*


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

It literally states that he has enough energy to remake the universes tens of thousands of times over.Also he was functiong in a place without space and time after the end of the universe.Also he has a skill that allows him to move everywhere regardless of space and time.He went back from the end of the universe with that skill.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> 《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』*by creating the world*, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an *infinite capacity*, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with *enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible*. Additionally, it’s possible to *reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before*. What will you do?
> 
> Rationally, Ciel seemed to think that *I should create a new world* without a heretic like Yuuki in it.
> The lifespan of the planet has already ended a long time ago, but the *collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached*. From that I deduced, *Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet*. When *he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum*, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.
> ...



Sounds like hyperbole.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Seems the slime is going a long way. Likely a mismatch then.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Sounds like hyperbole.



It's a Light Novel...
What do you expect. Mountain Busters at best?
There's a God that created Universes in the Verse as far as I'm concerned, and Rimuru Tempest is stronger than that God


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> It's a Light Novel...
> What do you expect. Mountain Busters at best?
> There's a God that created Universes in the Verse as far as I'm concerned, and Rimuru Tempest is stronger than that God


the god died under the system he created and his turn null was only enough for some universes.Rimuru has tens of thousands times such energy


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Sounds like hyperbole.


how is tens of thousands times hyperbole?are you trolling in this thread?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Seems the slime is going a long way. Likely a mismatch then.


how do we treat someone who moves in absence of time?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> how do we treat someone who moves in absence of time?


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> how is tens of thousands times hyperbole?are you trolling in this thread?



Reads like the same artistic hyperbolic wank Overlord LN fans like to spout.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Reads like the same artistic hyperbolic wank Overlord LN fans like to spout.



It's not though

《Because a long time has passed,*『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy*. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, *there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up.* *However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible.* Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?

Veldanava = Can create Worlds using Turn Null but loses his Energy after a set amount of time

Rimuru Tempest = Can Worlds using Turn Null and can save up a lot of energy with Imaginary Space, having enough to recreate tens of thousands of Worlds

Veldanava can't save energy while Rimuru Tempest can
Well, that's how I see it


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> It's not though
> 
> 《Because a long time has passed,*『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy*. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, *there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up.* *However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible.* Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?
> 
> ...



Literally reads like hyperbole to the t. You are making the same nonsense argument Raigen has tried to use to wank D with the Big Bang Accelerator bit or Strongarm utilizing literal no limits fallacy arguments based off artistic prose with no actual substance taken at face value to push this.

Not buying it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Dec 15, 2018)

So this transsexual midget thing is multiversal? There's too many weird ass LN authors


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Jackalinthebox said:


> So this transsexual midget thing is multiversal? There's too many weird ass LN authors



Nah. You just have these two guys wanking it with hyperbolic statements, and in which case everyone and their mother in any fiction are far stronger then they actually are.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Are there other universal statements in the LN? 

Can’t dismiss each and everything as hyperbole if it’s a repetitive theme


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Are there other universal statements in the LN?
> 
> Can’t dismiss each and everything as hyperbole if it’s a repetitive theme





Fang said:


> Literally reads like hyperbole to the t. You are making the same nonsense argument Raigen has tried to use to wank D with the Big Bang Accelerator bit or Strongarm utilizing literal no limits fallacy arguments based off artistic prose with no actual substance taken at face value to push this.
> 
> Not buying it.



It's a light novel.
Do you expect the Author to repeat the same shit again to the readers

_"The world was cruel, but it granted you everything.
*That was the world that Veldanava had created.*
He, who was alone in the empty space, couldn’t bear the solitude.
That was the reason why *he created the world:* in order to distract himself from the boredom.
Then, just as Veldanava wished for, life was born in this world, and beings began to act freely and asserted their Wills.
Finally, after a long time, humankind was born as a vessel for the soul with free will and high intellect.
Veldanava was thrilled.
For Veldanava, who had been bored with the world of emptiness, even just observing the activities of life was fun, but the activities of the creatures called human beings were even more stirring for him."_

_The Ultimate and Supreme Ability――called『Turn Null』which *produced the primordial energy needed to create a world*. But in the end, it was impossible for him to recreate it.
Even if he could recreate that ability, he would only cause the energy to go amok and disappear if he didn’t *create a world like Veldanava did*.
After all, 『Turn Null』, as indicated by its name, was pure and super dense energy that destroyed everything. A super-tier level ability that *allowed the destruction of the existing world and even the creation of a new world*.
It was said that *Veldanava lost『Turn Null』after he created this world*, and he was left with『Magic Essence Breeder Reactor』_


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Lmao

That's not how it works



Kingdom Come said:


> It's a light novel.
> Do you expect the Author to repeat the same shit again to the readers
> 
> _"The world was cruel, but it granted you everything.
> ...



None of what you bolded suggests multiversal power and I'm not taking this excerpt at face value.

"He's multiversal because I say so" isn't going to cut it here.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Whatever dude its right in front of you and you dont accept it.Nothing wrong with the novel as the problem is with you.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Whatever dude its right in front of you and you dont accept it.Nothing wrong with the novel as the problem is with you.



All I see is hyperbolic substance-less excerpts with no actual context and that being wanked like every other LN tier nonsense is tossed in the OBD. Your slime boy trap isn't multiversal. GG.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Lmao
> 
> That's not how it works
> 
> ...



Never said he was


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Are there other universal statements in the LN?
> 
> Can’t dismiss each and everything as hyperbole if it’s a repetitive theme


Veldanava with that skill created the world and all the concepts.Before only he existed.However he died after doing that.Rimuru has much more energy and can do tens of thousands of times but he will run out.No other problem though.The world has many universes also.Veldanava existed before time and space came to be.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> It's a light novel.
> Do you expect the Author to repeat the same shit again to the readers
> 
> _"The world was cruel, but it granted you everything.
> ...



I am not confronting. I am leaning towards accepting it. Fang is clearly biased due to SW being his pet verse, so you need to take it up with him - all tough I don’t think it’s of much use. 

He is right that just one small single paragraph however not automatically warrants an upgrade. Hence I asked


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> All I see is hyperbolic substance-less excerpts with no actual context and that being wanked like every other LN tier nonsense is tossed in the OBD. Your slime boy trap isn't multiversal. GG.


Yeah yeah whatever.You are the one acting as you want.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> I am not confronting. I am leaning towards accepting it. Fang is clearly biased due to SW being his pet verse, so you need to take it up with him - all tough I don’t think it’s of much use.
> 
> He is right that just one small single paragraph however not automatically warrants an upgrade. Hence I asked



I posted 2 Paragraphs about Veldanava creating a World

This is Toaa's

《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible. Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?

Rationally, Ciel seemed to think that I should create a new world without a heretic like Yuuki in it.
The lifespan of the planet has already ended a long time ago, but the collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached. From that I deduced, Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet. When he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> I am not confronting. I am leaning towards accepting it. Fang is clearly biased due to SW being his pet verse, so you need to take it up with him - all tough I don’t think it’s of much use.
> 
> He is right that just one small single paragraph however not automatically warrants an upgrade. Hence I asked



>poisoning the well
>indirect ad hominem attack without actually addressing why I don't buy the wank being thrown in here

Terrible.



Toaa said:


> Yeah yeah whatever.You are the one acting as you want.



Give actual evidence instead of hyperbolic statements and I'll take you seriously. I'll wait.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

That was actual evidence that you just handwaved.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> That was actual evidence that you just handwaved.



Nah it was just nonsensical character statements mixed with a sprucing of hyperbolic claims without a trace of actual universe destruction. Most people don't even peg this guy at Herald level yet you two are pushing him as "high multiversal level or above" in here and the Thanos thread.

You aren't fooling me.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Nah it was just nonsensical character statements mixed with a sprucing of hyperbolic claims without a trace of actual universe destruction. Most people don't even peg this guy at Herald level yet *you two* are *pushing him as "high multiversal level or above"* in here and the Thanos thread.
> 
> You aren't fooling me.





Fang said:


> Lmao
> 
> That's not how it works
> 
> ...





Look at you lie

I never said he was "high multiversal level or above"

I guess watching too much Star Warts deteriorated your brain


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Nah it was just nonsensical character statements mixed with a sprucing of hyperbolic claims without a trace of actual universe destruction. Most people don't even peg this guy at Herald level yet you two are pushing him as "high multiversal level or above" in here and the Thanos thread.
> 
> You aren't fooling me.


Because most people dont even know him.Actually noone has read the novel here and few even watch the anime.Because you dont know about him doesnt mean shit.Go and read it.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> I never said he was "high multiversal level or above"
> 
> I guess watching too much Star Warts deteriorated your brain





Cain1234 said:


> He has a lot of haxes and resistances on his most basest of form. And by the current state of the latest VN incarnation.
> 
> He is high multiverse level.





Toaa said:


> Have yet to finish the manga but yes his hax is pretty ridiculous.





Toaa said:


> Because most people dont even know him.Actually noone has read the novel here and few even watch the anime.Because you dont know about him doesnt mean shit.Go and read it.



>Also basing your sources from VSB wikia

Try again homie.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> >Also basing your sources from VSB wikia
> 
> Try again homie.


Oww I literally posted the novel here and you said nah hyperbole.Its the skill that created everything on a scale far higher than the original creator but no its hyperbole.Yeah skywalker gets sent to the end of the universe.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Oww I literally posted the novel here and you said nah hyperbole.Its the skill that created everything on a scale far higher than the original creator but no its hyperbole.Yeah skywalker gets sent to the end of the universe.



You posted and excerpt with no substance with no feats being done with just sterile character statements and you and your dupe kun pal are arguing information that is often exaggerated and lied to from the VSB wikia which is terrible as far as accountability and validity go. You aren't getting anyone to accept your slime trap boy-toy is herald tier much less universal or multiversal.

Luke stomps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> You posted and excerpt with no substance with no feats being done with just sterile character statements and you and your dupe kun pal are arguing information that is often exaggerated and lied to from the VSB wikia which is terrible as far as accountability and validity go. You aren't getting anyone to accept your slime trap boy-toy is herald tier much less universal or multiversal.
> 
> Luke stomps.


Oh god.Luke can do shit to him.Literally shit.Aint even coming close.And the whole verse with him.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Oh god.Luke can do shit to him.Literally shit.Aint even coming close.And the whole verse with him.



Sill waiting for your proof Slime Bo is even Herald tier. 

Meanwhile Luke > Palpatine and Vitiate who are above galaxy level and Prime Luke is definitely above universe level from scaling with the Ones and fighting Abeloth.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> *>Also basing your sources from VSB wikia*
> 
> Try again homie.



《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible. Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?

Rationally, Ciel seemed to think that I should create a new world without a heretic like Yuuki in it.
The *lifespan of the planet* has already ended a long time ago, but the collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached. From that I deduced, Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet. When he was at the phase where he destroyed the *celestial bodies* as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.

Planet > Celestial Bodies > World

>quotes me when I've never said Rimuru Tempest was multiversal

Now here's your dumbass mentioning multiversal and lying like a Startard



Fang said:


> Nah it was just nonsensical character statements mixed with a sprucing of hyperbolic claims without a trace of actual universe destruction. Most people don't even peg this guy at Herald level yet *you two* are *pushing him as "high multiversal level or above"* in here and the Thanos thread.
> 
> You aren't fooling me.





Fang said:


> Lmao
> 
> That's not how it works
> 
> ...


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 15, 2018)

mfw reading this entire thread


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> 《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible. Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?
> 
> Rationally, Ciel seemed to think that I should create a new world without a heretic like Yuuki in it.
> The *lifespan of the planet* has already ended a long time ago, but the collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached. From that I deduced, Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet. When he was at the phase where he destroyed the *celestial bodies* as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.



You can repeat posting this except till the heat death of the universe and entrophy ends our existence but its still not going to cut it since it adds nothing in actual feats, just baseless statements and hyperbolic exaggeration.



> Planet > Celestial Bodies > World



Not multiversal = Rimuru
Luke >>>>>>>>>>>>> Rimuru.

Got it? Good.



> >quotes me when I've never said Rimuru Tempest was multiversal
> 
> Now here's your dumbass mentioning multiversal and lying like a Startard



I quoted you and your pals pushing this nonsense in the Thanos vs Rimuru thread and you guys admitting to using VSB which isn't accepted here anyways. Now post proof of your claims or get out.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Thats what this site is nowadays.Its sad.


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2018)

actually i was generous when i said that Luke tk's that thing into the shanaland

so far

from what i've seen so far, is bad wank

in other words

Luke tosses that estrogen slime  into his toilet and flushes it


good game, nerds


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> You can repeat posting this except till the heat death of the universe and entrophy ends our existence but its still not going to cut it since it adds nothing in actual feats, just baseless statements and hyperbolic exaggeration.
> 
> I guess actual feats are deemed as hyperbolic exaggeration by your kind
> 
> ...




Look at you lie



I never even participated in that shit

And look at you denying actual feats just because "OH NO THEY COME FROM VSB"


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Fang on literal suicide watch


Noone even takes it seriously.Well someday they will accept it .For now In your minds luke wins.What can I say.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> Look at you lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They wont accept that.Even if its the novel itself.They get to decide.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Noone even takes it seriously.Well someday they will accept it .For now In your minds luke wins.What can I say.



Well after having seen these two at least universal+ feats From slime I don’t think Luke has any business fighting him. Regardless how hard he may get wanked


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Well after having seen these two at least universal+ feats From slime I don’t think Luke has any business fighting him. Regardless how hard he may get wanked


Veldanava created many universes.Rimuru even said this universe implying there are others like the one he came from.This is the whole world.Rimuru has tens of thousand times that power due to having infinite space to gather it anong all the other hax.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> Look at you lie
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Where's the lie? 



Toaa said:


> Veldanava created many universes.Rimuru even said this universe implying there are others like the one he came from.This is the whole world.Rimuru has tens of thousand times that power due to having infinite space to gather it anong all the other hax.



Where's the proof?


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 15, 2018)

I am willing to let the thread open for the moment as there's some legitimate discussion going on here (amist all the poking at the other side and all)

However, the moment the thread goes to hell (which it already started showing signs to), I'm locking it


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Well if they tried to actually be open minded there would be a discussion


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> *I quoted you and your pals pushing this nonsense in the Thanos vs Rimuru thread* and you guys admitting to using VSB which isn't accepted here anyways. Now post proof of your claims or get out.





Fang said:


> Where's the lie?
> 
> 
> 
> Where's the proof?






*Spoiler*: __ 

















tl;dr - CTRL + F > Kingdom


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Well if they tried to actually be open minded there would be a discussion



I am being open minded. Do not mistake that for the fact that like everyone here whose seasoned in actually debating that we're going to take a spoonful of bullshit just because you and your buddy keep repeating the same verbose ad naseum nonsense over and over again with text dumps in selective excerpts that explain and show nothing outside of you expecting us to take them at literal face value.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

However, there was also an ability that he couldn’t recreate no matter how hard he tried.

The Ultimate and Supreme Ability――called『Turn Null』which produced the primordial energy needed to create a world. But in the end, it was impossible for him to recreate it.

Even if he could recreate that ability, he would only cause the energy to go amok and disappear if he didn’t create a world like Veldanava did.

After all, 『Turn Null』, as indicated by its name, was pure and super dense energy that destroyed everything. A super-tier level ability that allowed the destruction of the existing world and even the creation of a new world.

It was said that Veldanava lost『Turn Null』after he created this world, and he was left with『Magic Essence Breeder Reactor』.

Veldanava was the strongest existence because of this ability, which produced unlimited magic essence.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



>phone posting
>phone posting screen-caps
>phone posting screen-caps that are cut-in-half
>expecting me to not be able to literally look in that thread call out what you, Toaa and Cain were claiming

Nope. Not gonna fly mate.



Toaa said:


> However, there was also an ability that he couldn’t recreate no matter how hard he tried.
> 
> The Ultimate and Supreme Ability――called『Turn Null』which produced the primordial energy needed to create a world. But in the end, it was impossible for him to recreate it.
> 
> ...



Still waiting for the actual feat.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> I am being open minded. Do not mistake that for the fact that like everyone here whose seasoned in actually debating that we're going to take a spoonful of bullshit just because you and your buddy keep repeating the same verbose ad naseum nonsense over and over again with text dumps in selective excerpts that explain and show nothing outside of you expecting us to take them at literal face value.


If you want you can go read the whole novel.I would be very pleased.But you are not going to or else we wouldnt even have this conversation.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> >phone posting
> >phone posting screen-caps
> >phone posting screen-caps that are cut-in-half
> >expecting me to not be able to literally look in that thread call out what you, Toaa and Cain were claiming
> ...



Why can't you actually just go to the thread and do a simple CTRL + F > Kingdom


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> If you want you can go read the whole novel.I would be very pleased.But you are not going to or else we wouldnt even have this conversation.



That's not how the burden of proof works. You claim the slime shemale/trap/whatever fetish creature is is multiversal, all you have posted is hypothetical exposition without supposed feat actually being done, only sterile and hyperbolic statements with nothing actually being performed. That's on you.



Kingdom Come said:


> Why can't you actually just go to the thread and do a simple CTRL + F > Kingdom



Did Cain say "high multiversal" or not? If he's wrong in your eyes, why did you and Toaa not correct him? Your lack of action and passivity on the subject leads me and others to believe you implicitly agree with his claim, ergo you are just as fault for them as he is for saying them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> >phone posting
> >phone posting screen-caps
> >phone posting screen-caps that are cut-in-half
> *>expecting me to not be able to literally look in that thread call out what you, Toaa and Cain were claiming*
> ...






So much lies

>claiming

Another lie


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

I even posted the skill.What more do you want


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> >no argument the post





Cain1234 said:


> He has a lot of haxes and resistances on his most basest of form. And by the current state of the latest VN incarnation.
> 
> He is high multiverse level.
> 
> ...





Toaa said:


> Have yet to finish the manga but yes his hax is pretty ridiculous.





Toaa said:


> If I remember correctly there was this one dude that had a spell that sent rimuru and all his clones to the end of time and space and he came back from it.He also has every single ability of his servants.One of which changes reality to bring about a desired outcome.also he has the skill from diablo an ability with the effect that denies everything, and brings about destruction. To the things that Diablo doesn't allow, the effect brings destruction.Also many other stuff but im still not there.From what I know it becomes much crazier later on.Take the profile from vs battles with a grain of salt though





Toaa said:


> Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible.
> 
> He also has this.Also he survived the destruction of the universe and was functioning without space and time.





Zetta Kaido said:


> They're on equal footing now. Both outerverse level.





Toaa said:


> Well I aint going to try to change your opinions.Maybe if more people read the novel then this will be a proper match.



Your pals seems to agree with Cain.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> I even posted the skill.What more do you want



Actual feats, not hyperbolic statements.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Actual feast, not hyperbolic statements.


oww sweet so that was not enough?Okay he does not create the world so im sad that you wont accept it.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Your pals seems to agree with Cain.








You're fucking blind as fuck


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Is there a tally on who thinks who won? It’s clear that some people’s opinion will not change - so what are the other people who are not part of the debate but just read the back and forth thinking?


----------



## Blocky (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> However, there was also an ability that he couldn’t recreate no matter how hard he tried.
> 
> The Ultimate and Supreme Ability――called『Turn Null』which produced the primordial energy needed to create a world. But in the end, it was impossible for him to recreate it.
> 
> ...


Is this an quote from the novel or something?

And by world? Does it mean the universe? Where did this feat happen?

I do believe you need to have context for this


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Dont think that anyone wants to participate.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> You're fucking blind as fuck



You realize everyone here can see the other thread knows you are lying from Cain claiming "high multiverse level" to Zetta kun and Toaa tactically not disagreeing. I already covered this, your passiveness on not disagreeing or rebuking Cain is fairly obviously presenting to us the fact you agree with his inflating this character's actual standing.

So no buy from me or anyone else.

Also this is the third or fourth time you've attempted to flame bait me. 



RavenSupreme said:


> Is there a tally on who thinks who won? It’s clear that some people’s opinion will not change - so what are the other people who are not part of the debate but just read the back and forth thinking?



Popularity isn't going to decide a match result in the OBD.


----------



## Zetta Kaido (Dec 15, 2018)

Wait what is happening right now?


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> That's not how the burden of proof works. You claim the slime shemale/trap/whatever fetish creature is is multiversal, all you have posted is hypothetical exposition without supposed feat actually being done, only sterile and hyperbolic statements with nothing actually being performed. That's on you.
> 
> 
> 
> *Did Cain say "high multiversal" or not? If he's wrong in your eyes, why did you and Toaa not correct him? Your lack of action and passivity on the subject leads me and others to believe you implicitly agree with his claim, ergo you are just as fault for them as he is for saying them.*





Fang said:


> *You realize everyone here can see the other thread knows you are lying from Cain claiming "high multiverse level" to Zetta kun and Toaa tactically not disagreeing. I already covered this, your passiveness on not disagreeing or rebuking Cain is fairly obviously presenting to us the fact you agree with his inflating this character's actual standing.*
> 
> So no buy from me or anyone else.
> 
> ...



Why does that matter?
I'm only here because I posted my thoughts regarding Toaa's quote and later said what needs to be addressed

And that thread already had people calling out VSBW so I don't see the need to reply to that thread


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> Why does that matter?
> I'm only here because I posted my thoughts regarding Toaa's quote and later said what needs to be addressed



You are to attempt to bait people with your low level trolling and inability like Toaa to actually prove your claims. As it stands, Rimuru either gets mind-fucked into being a gelatin whose served up in a volcano and vaporized or atomized by Luke's passive force energy which is >= the Force nexus in all of the universe in Legends/Lucas Star Wars as we saw with Anakin vs the Son and the Daughter.

You have:

- failed to present proof of your claim
- failed to actually understand how burden of proof works
- failed to produce evidence of your claims Rimuru is multiversal and are under the completely fallacious belief that regurgitating exposition presented as hyperbole with no actual feat of universe creation or destruction being shown 
- therefore you have failed in debating me and others in proving your claim that RImuru does not get stomped

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blocky (Dec 15, 2018)

Also it’s might well you should make a meta thread on how this silme guy is multiversal as well.

If you really want to convince others on how Luke would lose somehow


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Blocky said:


> Is this an quote from the novel or something?
> 
> And by world? Does it mean the universe? Where did this feat happen?
> 
> I do believe you need to have context for this


These are the words strainght from the novel.World means all the universes existing and the system that governs them.As for where does this feat happens it goes like that.Rimuru is fighting the main bad guy.The main bad guy wants to destroy the world.For that he wants to get the turn null skill which is what the creator god of the world used to create it so as to destroy everything.But he fails and so he banishes rimuru to the end of time and space.And as he is alone he destroys the universe only that rimuru existed in.Rimuru wakes up after the universe is almost destroyrd and ciel(his companion who was protected inside him) tells him that he has turn null and he also has a skill with infinite storage thus storing so much energy that he can use turn null with much more energy than the creator and that if he wishes he can create the world as he likes.However rimuru does not want that and instead goes back in time and beats the bad guy.Thats the context.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Blocky said:


> Also it’s might well you should make a meta thread on how this silme guy is multiversal as well.
> 
> If you really want to convince others on how Luke would lose somehow


Already made one.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 15, 2018)

>what watching these morons try to debate Fang feels like


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> These are the words strainght from the novel.



As dry exposition and not a feat being actually shown. That doesn't get a magical pass with how our standards work on feat evaluation here in the OBD. 



> World means all the universes existing and the system that governs them



Prove it.



> As for where does this feat happens it goes like that.Rimuru is fighting the main bad guy.The main bad guy wants to destroy the world.For that he wants to get the turn null skill which is what the creator god of the world used to create it so as to destroy everything.But he fails and so he banishes rimuru to the end of time and space.And as he is alone he destroys the universe only that rimuru existed in.Rimuru wakes up after the universe is almost destroyrd and ciel(his companion who was protected inside him) tells him that he has turn null and he also has a skill with infinite storage thus storing so much energy that he can use turn null with much more energy than the creator and that if he wishes he can create the world as he likes.However rimuru does not want that and instead goes back in time and beats the bad guy.Thats the context.



Prove it. Also the last passage there:



> "After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe."



Also contradicts the claim.


----------



## Blocky (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> These are the words strainght from the novel.World means all the universes existing and the system that governs them.As for where does this feat happens it goes like that.Rimuru is fighting the main bad guy.The main bad guy wants to destroy the world.For that he wants to get the turn null skill which is what the creator god of the world used to create it so as to destroy everything.But he fails and so he banishes rimuru to the end of time and space.And as he is alone he destroys the universe only that rimuru existed in.Rimuru wakes up after the universe is almost destroyrd and ciel(his companion who was protected inside him) tells him that he has turn null and he also has a skill with infinite storage thus storing so much energy that he can use turn null with much more energy than the creator and that if he wishes he can create the world as he likes.However rimuru does not want that and instead goes back in time and beats the bad guy.Thats the context.


First off, please try not fit all your words in one paragraph.

Next, can you prove how the “world” in this novel means all universes? You need one novel scan to show that.

Because after all, it can either mean anything else or just a hyperbole


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2018)

> After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.


They witnesses the end after drifting in space what appears to be some time.
This means that it took a while. The length of time it takes an event to happen determines if something is universal or multiversal. 
ITT: Fang is right. Outrageous claims require outrageous evidence.
Give more.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Blocky said:


> First off, please try not fit all your words in one paragraph.
> 
> Next, can you prove how the “world” in this novel means all universes? You need one novel scan to show that.
> 
> Because after all, it can either mean anything else or just a hyperbole


Several other worlds were born, but he could see that all of them had similar tendencies.
Emotions were always the cause.
Emotions were something that had been given to them and was necessary to give people the stimulus to develop even further, but emotions that had grown unchecked tended to reject the opinions of others.
Different Ideas gave rise to various forms of justices, Veldanava pondered.
He decided to accept such phenomena were some necessary evils and the way of the world as a training ground for the soul.
If humans were to be controlled completely, conflicts would disappear.
However, they would lose the stimulus from emotions and the world would end up as a Dystopia, where people were all equal but without free will.
Such a world was not what Veldanava desired.
After that, he experimented many times and tried to develop humans into the direction that he hoped for.
The conditions in many of the Parallel Worlds minutely deviated from one another, which led them to achieve different evolutions.
Meanwhile, he carefully chose humans with matured souls and created Angels and Demons as the manager of the souls without a lifespan.
He constructed a system so that the souls circulated to all dimensions.


is that good enough?

it says how there are many pararrel universes and diffrent dimensions


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

How fast is the guy that’s not luke


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> How fast is the guy that’s not luke


He was moving in a space absent of time.Does that count for anything?For exact feats i need to search a little more

Oh! Ciel-san said something to me.
_Where are we?
Also what happened to Veldora-san?_
《This is the End of the World. It could also be referred to as the “End of Time and Space”. As for Veldora, he was isolated inside the『Imaginary Space』and completely protected, so please rest assured.》
_I see. Veldora-san is alright.
Thank goodness….. Eh? This needlessly large and empty world is the “End of Time and Space”, she said?
Certainly, time doesn’t flow and is in a stopped state. I can’t sense the spread of space either….._
《Yes. In this world, the flow of time has stopped. The spread of space had ceased as well, and in accordance with the Law of Entropy[3], this world has arrived at nothingness.》
_Has arrived? You are talking as if you have watched it?_
《That’s right. We were hurled to beyond space and time due to Yuuki’s attack. The lifespan of the planet has already ended a long time ago, but the collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached. From that I deduced, Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet. When he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.》
――_I can’t understand what Ciel-san is saying at all……
“I witnessed the end of the universe?” What is she talking about…..?
Rather, there’s no way we can be alive in a situation like that.
If you want to lie, come up with a more believable one――So I thought, but I remembered Ciel-san never lies.*[4]*
She deceives me sometimes, but she didn’t lie as I simply misunderstood――Or rather, she made me do so――That’s all of it.
That means this is really the end of the world!?_
《Yes, that’s right. Then, I’ll get straight to the point, what will master do after this?》
_What will I do?_
《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible. Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?[5]》
_Huh……?_
Ciel asked me as such, which made me speechless.
Yes, if this place was the “End of Time and Space”, that meant Benimaru, Shuna, my friends in Tempest, Diablo and the other Demons, Guy, Ramiris, Milim and the other Demon Lords, all the people that I loved, all of them didn’t exist anywhere in this world. I finally understood that.
In other words, _I lost to Yuuki._
「Bullshit!! Damn it!!! Doesn’t this mean I completely lost to Yuuki!!」
《No, that’s incorrect. Yuuki couldn’t even destroy Rimuru-sama.》
_But, I couldn’t protect those I loved.
Therefore, it’s meaningless. There’s no meaning if I’m the only who survived.
Even if I can recreate nearly the same memories and even if their DNA is exactly the same, can I really say that they are “them”?
Can I interact with them in the same way as always before if I created them with my own hands?
DAMN IT, SHIT!!_
「Those things like that would just be fakes! No matter what the excuses are, I have lost to Yuuki……」
Rationally, Ciel seemed to think that I should create a new world without a heretic like Yuuki in it.
That certainly would be a good choice.
It could be said that there were no problems with that.
However, that wouldn’t satisfy my heart.
_Reviving my dead friends as fakes just to heal my loneliness, she said!? I’d rather die than stoop so low as to do something like that.
I’m aware that I’m selfish.
However, that’s the reason why I couldn’t approve of creating a convenient world just for myself.
In a world like that, my whole existence itself will rot away and die.
I would rather proudly choose to bear the loneliness than cling to the past just to comfort myself._


----------



## SnowFlame (Dec 15, 2018)

Since people are doing a shitty job at providing evidence of universal slime I'll post some evidence for it.


*Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_ 




_

"*The world was cruel, but it granted you everything.*
That was the world that Veldanava had created.
He, who was alone in the empty space, couldn’t bear the solitude.
That was the reason why he created the world: in order to distract himself from the boredom*.*
Then, just as Veldanava wished for, life was born in this world, and beings began to act freely and asserted their Wills.
Finally, after a long time, humankind was born as a vessel for the soul with free will and high intellect.
Veldanava was thrilled.
For Veldanava, who had been bored with the world of emptiness, even just observing the activities of life was fun, but the activities of the creatures called human beings were even more stirring for him.
However, there was also a problem.
Humans who acquired intellect stimulated each other and took unpredictable actions.
If he left them unattended, they would immediately begin to fight against each other and would walk on the path of self-destruction.
*Several other worlds were born, but he could see that all of them had similar tendencies*.
Emotions were always the cause.
Emotions were something that had been given to them and was necessary to give people the stimulus to develop even further, but emotions that had grown unchecked tended to reject the opinions of others.
Different Ideas gave rise to various justices, Veldanava pondered.
He decided to accept such phenomena were some necessary evils and the way of the world as a training ground for the soul.
If humans were to be controlled completely, conflicts would disappear.
However, they would lose the stimulus from emotions and the world would end up as a Dystopia, where people were all equal but without free will.
Such a world was not what Veldanava desired.
After that, he experimented many times and tried to develop humans into the direction that he hoped for.
*The conditions in many of the Parallel Worlds minutely deviated from one another, which led them to achieve different evolutions*.
Meanwhile, he carefully chose humans with matured souls and created Angels and Demons as the manager of the souls without a lifespan.
*He constructed a system so that the souls circulated to all dimensions*.
He restricted the managers so they wouldn’t cause excessive interference and appointed the role of the Observer so that the foundation of the world wouldn’t be destroyed.
Those he appointed to be Observers were Guy, Ramiris, and Dino.
I didn’t seem to be able to see anything spiritual because the little amount of magic essence in my former world, but perhaps that world might have an Observer, too.
Oh well, not like that thing mattered to me now though.
Anyway, the construction of the system was completed.
The subjugation of the Giants and the likes that appeared irregularly was finished and the world had stabilized."
_




Veldanva created a world that had several parallel worlds in it. You only really use the term parallel world when talking about other universes so it is very likely that world in this case means universe.


Veldanva created the world using the skill Turn Null.


*Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 247_ 




*

"The Ultimate and Supreme Ability――called『Turn Null』which produced the primordial energy needed to create a world. But in the end, it was impossible for him to recreate it.
Even if he could recreate that ability, he would only cause the energy to go amok and disappear if he didn’t create a world like Veldanava did.
After all, 『Turn Null』, as indicated by its name, was pure and super dense energy that destroyed everything. A super-tier level ability that allowed the destruction of the existing world and even the creation of a new world.
It was said that Veldanava lost『Turn Null』after he created this world, and he was left with『Magic Essence Breeder Reactor』

*





Rimuru also has Turn Null and his is much stronger than Veldanva's.


*Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_ 





_《Because a long time has passed,『Turn Null』has accumulated an enormous amount of energy. *Although Veldanava is said to have lost『Turn Null』by creating the world, there’s no problem since Rimuru-sama has『Imaginary Space』. Because『Imaginary Space』has an infinite capacity, it can’t be filled up. However, it has already been filled with enough energy that even recreating the world tens of thousands of times is possible*. Additionally, it’s possible to reproduce the memories of those connected to Rimuru-sama and intentionally create a world that’s nearly identical from before. What will you do?》
_



_
_
You guys can decide if this makes him universal or not.

Here are links to the chapters so you can read them yourselves.
product listing on Amazon Japan
product listing on Amazon Japan


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> How fast is the guy that’s not luke



Probably not even relativistic, definitely outclassed in DC, can't counter Luke's powers, is pretty much the trap slime getting destroyed.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> Since people are doing a shitty job at providing evidence of universal slime I'll post some evidence for it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_
> ...


already posted all of them


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> Since people are doing a shitty job at providing evidence of universal slime I'll post some evidence for it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_
> ...



Better but we don't often accept "parallel" worlds as being alternate universes here. Same with the timelines as a rule of thumb unless something specifically indicates that they should be treated as such. Also need to know how "fast" these "worlds" are made or created as well.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

As for the time I cant say for sure that I will say.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> You realize everyone here can see the other thread knows you are lying from Cain claiming "high multiverse level" to Zetta kun and Toaa tactically not disagreeing. I already covered this, your passiveness on not disagreeing or rebuking Cain is fairly obviously presenting to us the fact you agree with his inflating this character's actual standing.
> 
> So no buy from me or anyone else.
> 
> ...



What are you talking about? Major consensus is not appealing to popularity 

What you think all of the wins and losses on the OBD are based on popularity And not on the majority of the people agreeing with a winner? 

You are not some kind of authority figure which needs to be convinced, nor are your takes on battles worth more than others. Your opinion and your input are appreciated but just like with every other OBD thread if you can’t convince the majority you lose the debate


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> Since people are doing a shitty job at providing evidence of universal slime I'll post some evidence for it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_
> ...



Alongside the already posted quotes this looks like solid Universal stuff+ 

You got something for speed?


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 15, 2018)

This reminds me of the big rigs thread


----------



## Blocky (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> What are you talking about? Major consensus is not appealing to popularity
> 
> What you think all of the wins and losses on the OBD are based on popularity And not on the majority of the people agreeing with a winner?
> 
> You are not some kind of authority figure which needs to be convinced, nor are your takes on battles worth more than others. Your opinion and your input are appreciated but just like with every other OBD thread if you can’t convince the majority you lose the debate


I am pretty sure most of us here don’t seem to agree with Rimuru being the winner yet. We decide on the outcome based on feats and we do have to debate if the claims for universal slime is really true or just hyperbole.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Blocky said:


> I am pretty sure most of us here don’t seem to agree with Rimuru being the winner yet. We decide on the outcome based on feats and we do have to debate if the claims for universal slime is really true or just hyperbole.



Which is why I asked for a tally and corresponding feats for his Dc and now speed


----------



## Claudio Swiss (Dec 15, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> Since people are doing a shitty job at providing evidence of universal slime I'll post some evidence for it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_
> ...


Well ur trying I’ll give u that but it’s obvious neither side is gonna relent on this


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> What are you talking about?



What I'm talking about is pretty straight forward enough. There's no hang up on what I said here.



> Major consensus is not appealing to popularity



Apples and oranges argument. Asking which you did, "Who thinks x should win here?" is petty much as no-no as you can get in the OBD to use an appeal to popularity to try and validate which side wins with nothing else.



> What you think all of the wins and losses on the OBD are based on popularity And not on the majority of the people agreeing with a winner?



Where in my post replying to you did I say or indicate that I have a belief that all wins or losses for a character in OBD match up vs threads has to do with popularity contests being the deciding factor?



> You are not some kind of authority figure which needs to be convinced,



Actually I am. Anyone taking a directly involved role on one side of debate has to be convinced to concede a match up for the other to actually take the win for their side. So you are wrong there.



> nor are your takes on battles worth more than others.



See above.



> Your opinion and your input are appreciated but just like with every other OBD thread if you can’t convince the majority you lose the debate



So then by your circular reasoning, Rimuru losses since its very clear Toaa and Kingdom Come have failed to provide proof to their claims, their inability to actually debate, and the majority of people taking the side that GM Luke wins. Cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Is Luke Universal? I've seen someone say something with him being Universal in this thread and what about his speed

I thought he was Moon level+ and the "Grandmaster" part of the title was just some nickname for him

Destructive Capacity: At least *moon level+*, likely much higher


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> Is Luke Universal?



He's above baseline universal, yes, as I've said thanks to scaling from the Ones and his fights with Abeloth.



> I've seen someone say something with him being Universal in this thread and what about his speed



Faster than Rimuru for certain when fodder Force-Users in EU/Legends/Lucas Star Wars are low end relativistic in reactions and reflexes even without their precognition and using the Force to boost themselves.



> I thought he was Moon level+ and the "Grandmaster" part of the title was just some nickname for him



Moon level is from years and years ago and it was actually low end "10x" moon level minimum from the Nathema ritual feat that Vitiate performed. He's been upgraded many times since then.



> Destructive Capacity: At least *moon level+*, likely much higher



Above baseline universe level like I said thanks to the Ones, Abeloth, galaxy level+ Vitiate and Sidious, etc...


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> What I'm talking about is pretty straight forward enough. There's no hang up on what I said here.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I know why you get accused of lying so often. The bolded part is simply you doing just that.

These have been my exact words:

"Is there a tally on who thinks who won? It’s clear that some people’s opinion will not change - so what are the other people who are not part of the debate but just read the back and forth thinking?"

A very clear general question without any form of popularity nonsense you try to picture it.

-

You are allowed to believe they have not provided enough proof. It does not mean they havent done so for others, especially now given that new quotes have surfaced as well.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Now I know why you get accused of lying so often.



Nice bait kiddo, too bad its not true. 



> The bolded part is simply you doing just that.



Nope.



> These have been my exact words:
> 
> *"Is there a tally on who thinks who won?* It’s clear that some people’s opinion will not change - so what are the other people who are not part of the debate but just read the back and forth thinking?"



And you exact words are unsubtle indications of an appeal to popularity to decide the match up. 



> A very clear general question without any form of popularity nonsense you try to picture it.



Nope.



> You are allowed to believe they have not provided enough proof. It does not mean they havent done so for others, especially now given that new quotes have surfaced as well.



I am stating a fact, not an opinion. No one else here is blind to this, Kingdome Come and Toaa have simply regurgitated and ad naseum stonewalled with the same excerpt without any further evidence and repeated a claim and said those excerpts had to be taken at face value. I didn't buy that and nor did anyone else who didn't accept their claim because that's all it was, repetitive exposition without an actual feat being shown.

So no, they failed debating 101 right there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> Since people are doing a shitty job at providing evidence of universal slime I'll post some evidence for it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_
> ...



Sounds like that happened pretty recently in the story going by the post dates.


SnowFlame said:


> Since people are doing a shitty job at providing evidence of universal slime I'll post some evidence for it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Tensei Shitara Slime Datta Ken chapter 248_
> ...


Reading things over the answer seems to be that it takes Rimuru an absurd amount of time based on an ability that hasn't been explained that well by anyone here. So it has little to do with the character themselves and more something done to them. In addition the character doesn't actually do what was quoted.
Then it was described with him eating an attack that'd destroy the world. Yet...


> I instinctively knew that I warped to a different spot from before.
> At the same time, I noticed that a mass of energy, that seemed to be able to destroy the world, was approaching toward my direction.
> However, I didn’t panic and swallowed it whole in one gulp.
> It was surprisingly delicious.
> I seemed to have recovered the energy consumed by Time Warp.





> And apparently, the energy that I had eaten just now seemed to be full power attacks unleashed by Guy and everyone else toward Yuuki.* I felt I did a bad thing, but I didn’t think it was a big deal since their attacks of that level would only strengthen Yuuki anyway.*



Contradicts


> From that I deduced, *Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet.* When he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end.


Meaning that a character that is claimed to be universal under the world's definition he failed.

In addition


> 「It-it can’t be…… Time Leap……? Moreover, its perfected form, to the place you desired…… even from the “End of Time and Space”……? Impossible…… A person, a person who can do something absurd like that should’ve not existed…… This is, doesn’t this make you just like a Supreme Deity[9]――」


Just being able to time travel at all seems to take universal ending energy to fuel based on the world meaning the universe based on the statement. 





> I seemed to have recovered the energy consumed by Time Warp.



Seeing as the translation has many errors in it and is unofficial it can't be fully trusted.

The sentence should have been for example.
"After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of the world."

Instead of


> After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.



If world really meant universe. There have been plenty of instances of where the word world has been misconstrued into universe. There is a reason people are being very skeptical.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zetta Kaido (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Your pals seems to agree with Cain.


Rereading it, I get it now.

My post was actually talking about how Death of the Endless and the Living Tribunal are currently both outerversal (Death specifically being _likely_ outerversal) in VBW.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Nice bait kiddo, too bad its not true.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Asking "Who thinks who won" are an unsubtle appeal to popularity now?

 You surely try your hardest to face the hard truth that you either a) completely misread my post and now that you invested so much in your point you cant let it go

or worse b) you actively try to derail without having the guts to admit that you fucked up something completely unrelated to the debated points

-

You are presenting an opinion. You can try to pass of your opinion as a fact to reinforce it, but just because you want it to be seen as a fact doesnt change that it is in the end just your opinion. The opinion to not accept the opposing sides presented quotes. 

You saying "I didnt buy it and others didnt buy it as well" doesnt make it a fact. Similary I could say "X accepted it and similary others did so too, hence its a fact".


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

In addition where by the way is the proof for Luke being Universal?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

thats his barriers
Multi-Dimensional Barrier... An always active, multi-layered barrier. An absolute defense that makes use of dimensional gaps.

As for speed:
Hearing Shizu-sans voice

Ha! Dont say it like you know! What could someone like you understand!!

My words angered the calm Hinata.
She seems very mad. Faster than I could think about the reason,

You let your guard down, its my win! Melting Slash!!

The speed of her swings again accelerated becoming light itself.
That sword, wrapped in various types of magic,

First time I heard Raphaels worried voice.

And, accelerating my thoughts to 10 million times the norm, I could only slowly watch as the sword approached me.
At that angle, with such timing.
I cannot evade, barriers are useless, but I guess I can try to move my consciousness into a clone.
But, since that attack fires off a light that erases everything. If I use the skill a moment too late, Ill be burned to death.

the swing goes beyond the speed of light.Thats in chapter 94 when rimuru is town level.Anyone worth their salt can dodge that and rimuru has the skill wisdom king raphael Thought Acceleration, for example, has now increased to 1,000,000 times as fast.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Asking "Who thinks who won" are an unsubtle appeal to popularity now?



I consider asking that question to be under that kind of banner. 



> You surely try your hardest to face the hard truth that you either a) completely misread my post and now that you invested so much in your point you cant let it go



You are free to believe whatever erroneous thing you want to satisfy your personal desire to keep up with the petty bait posts you always make at me. Its no skin off my back either way.



> or worse b) you actively try to derail without having the guts to admit that you fucked up something completely unrelated to the debated points



Nah. Also interesting words given you tried in your past post attempt to personally attack my credibility repeatedly and have the guts to ignore the hypocrisy in your own words. 



> You are presenting an opinion.



Wrong. I am presenting a fact, a universal one. Kingdom Come and Toaa repeatedly copy-pasted the same two excerpts over and over again. The excerpts that don't depict any actual feat matching their claim of "multiversal" power, only that it talks about what comes off as simple exposition. If a character says they can blow up a planet, the feat in question is seeing them blow up a panet, not them talking about how they could blow up a planet without actually physically providing proof that they can.



> You can try to pass of your opinion as a fact to reinforce it, but just because you want it to be seen as a fact doesnt change that it is in the end just your opinion. The opinion to not accept the opposing sides presented quotes.



You are literally splitting hairs. I called them out because they don't present evidence to support their claims, so did everyone else in this thread that isn't you, Toaa, or Kingdom Come. If they can't show proof of that, then its a fact what I said and not a simple "opinion".



> You saying "I didnt buy it and others didnt buy it as well" doesnt make it a fact. Similary I could say "X accepted it and similary others did so too, hence its a fact".



Yeah, I was saying so for myself. The fact others share the same "opinion" doesn't detract from my point: those two stonewalled by repeating themselves, I called them out, the process repeats. Stop wasting my time going over this with you, if they can't provide evidence of actual "multiversal power" or even universal power for that matter, then its a fact their opinions are irrelevant for the conclusion of this match up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Dunking on abeloth for a start.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Dunking on abeloth for a start.



And what are her feats?


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Dunking on abeloth for a start.



In before he calls Abeloth being > the Son and Daughter who historically were going to destroy the universe as not proof enough.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Sounds like that happened pretty recently in the story going by the post dates.
> 
> Reading things over the answer seems to be that it takes Rimuru an absurd amount of time based on an ability that hasn't been explained that well by anyone here. So it has little to do with the character themselves and more something done to them. In addition the character doesn't actually do what was quoted.
> Then it was described with him eating an attack that'd destroy the world. Yet...
> ...


Well first i should also describe how turn null works again.The skill draws energy from a diffrent dimensions.Its called the nuclear dimension.Due to rimuru having a skill which has infinite space he absorsbed much more of that energy due to all his years drifting in space compared to veldanava.

Also in ch 233 rimuru states he cant move past the speed of light because he cant escapre from a black hole.Dont like to tell lies.


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> And what are her feats?



Kicking the shit out of two characters who were going to destroy the universe. And her own kids are capable of altering the balance of power in a multiverse spanning energy field


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> I consider asking that question to be under that kind of banner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So your modus operandi is first accusing others of appealing to popularit with misconstructed quotes and then crying about getting called a liar about it, namning it an "attack on credibility"? The only one hypocritical is you here. 

The only stonewalling I see is from you. Coming from the OG quote, which you immediately passed off as hyperbole, we are currently at several quotes fom several posters regarding the universal tiering. So to take this to something: Do you see all these quotes as hyperbole still?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> In before he calls Abeloth being > the Son and Daughter who historically were going to destroy the universe as not proof enough.


Did they destroy it?Because thats the reason you have telling us this was not accepted and that its hyperbole.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> So your modus operandi is first accusing others of appealing to popularit with misconstructed quotes and then crying about getting called a liar about it, namning it an "attack on credibility"? The only one hypocritical is you here.
> 
> The only stonewalling I see is from you. Coming from the OG quote, which you immediately passed off as hyperbole, we are currently at several quotes fom several posters regarding the universal tiering. So to take this to something: Do you see all these quotes as hyperbole still?


i will admit that he cant move past the speed of light.He can perceive stuff beyond it but not move past it as of ch 233.Also he has regeneration.


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Did they destroy it?Because thats the reason you have telling us this was not accepted and that its hyperbole.



"Yet many of the Jedi treat the legend of Mortis as literal truth. They believe that the Chosen One will prevent these gods and demons *from tearing the universe asunder*—that their champion will be a vessel of pure Force energy” --Taken from Book of Sith: Secrets from the Dark Side


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> i will admit that he cant move past the speed of light.He can perceive stuff beyond it but not move past it as of ch 233.Also he has regeneration.



If he is just LS he is significantly outsped I think


----------



## SnowFlame (Dec 15, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> If world really meant universe. There have been plenty of instances of where the word world has been misconstrued into universe. There is a reason people are being very skeptical.



You have a point that sometimes when the word world is used they don't mean universe, but other times they clearly do.

《That’s right. We were hurled to beyond space and time due to Yuuki’s attack. The lifespan of the planet has already ended a long time ago, but the collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached. From that I deduced, Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet. When he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.》
――_I can’t understand what Ciel-san is saying at all……
“I witnessed the end of the universe?” What is she talking about…..?
Rather, there’s no way we can be alive in a situation like that.
If you want to lie, come up with a more believable one――So I thought, but I remembered Ciel-san never lies.*[4]*
She deceives me sometimes, but she didn’t lie as I simply misunderstood――Or rather, she made me do so――That’s all of it.
That means this is really the end of the world!?_

Here they clearly show that world doesn't equal planet since the planet was destroyed but the world wasn't. They also mention  other celestial bodies and the space-time continuum which wouldn't  make sense if they were talking about a planet. They also outright use the term universe multiple times.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Well first i should also describe how turn null works again.The skill draws energy from a diffrent dimensions.Its called the nuclear dimension.Due to rimuru having a skill which has infinite space he absorsbed much more of that energy due to all his years drifting in space compared to veldanava.
> 
> Also in ch 233 rimuru states he cant move past the speed of light because he cant escapre from a black hole.Dont like to tell lies.


I'm still a bit confused on this, does he have access to a dimension of energy or is the energy in him?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Well first i should also describe how turn null works again.The skill draws energy from a diffrent dimensions.Its called the nuclear dimension.Due to rimuru having a skill which has infinite space he absorsbed much more of that energy due to all his years drifting in space compared to veldanava.
> 
> Also in ch 233 rimuru states he cant move past the speed of light because he cant escapre from a black hole.Dont like to tell lies.


That literally tells me nothing.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> If he is just LS he is significantly outsped I think


dont know if they can kill him though before he does anything.

What i have posted were also parts of the novel that were said by one of the strongest beings in the verse.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> I'm still a bit confused on this, does he have access to a dimension of energy or is the energy in him?


He takes an amount of energy from that dimension and keeps it inside him.The energy he has collected is enough to do what was already said.


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Characters weaker than Luke are capable of mind fucking the universe or the galaxy. And in oneness he merges with an energy field is connected to all life in every reality


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That literally tells me nothing.


What do you want exactly?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Characters weaker than Luke are capable of mind fucking the universe or the galaxy. And in oneness he merges with an energy field is connected to all life in every reality


Rimuru has resisted mind fuck that messed with the memory of the soul.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> He takes an amount of energy from that dimension and keeps it inside him.The energy he has collected is enough to do what was already said.


Okay that makes sense, he has access to a dimension he can siphon energy from and store in himself. Alright it makes sense now


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> Rimuru has resisted mind fuck that messed with the memory of the soul.



What does that mean lmao


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> You have a point that sometimes when the word world is used they don't mean universe, but other times they clearly do.
> 
> 《That’s right. We were hurled to beyond space and time due to Yuuki’s attack. The lifespan of the planet has already ended a long time ago, but the collapse of the world hasn’t yet been reached. From that I deduced, Yuuki probably couldn’t destroy the world itself yet. When he was at the phase where he destroyed the celestial bodies as well as the space-time continuum, I presume that Yuuki’s lifespan had come to an end. However, I can’t judge whether his wish was fulfilled or not. After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of this universe.》
> ――_I can’t understand what Ciel-san is saying at all……
> ...


That makes things too difficult to parse because the world is used again right after.

The fact that the space is being cited as infinite and that the power to destroy the universe doesn't take infinite energy casts further doubt. The definitions that the LN cites and how it structures it very well might not match up with what is defined in the OBD for universals in general.


Toaa said:


> What do you want exactly?


The power working in detail. It's all just gibberish otherwise.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> What does that mean lmao


I think it's supposed to someone tried mind shenanigans that was gonna overwrite the soul but that wouldn't be mind fuck that would be soulfuck


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> That makes things too difficult to parse because the world is used again right after.
> 
> The fact that the space is being cited as infinite and that the power to destroy the universe doesn't take infinite energy casts further doubt. The definitions that the LN cites and how it structures it very well might not match up with what is defined in the OBD for universals in general.
> 
> The power working in detail. It's all just gibberish otherwise.


you mean who is the strongest in the universe and such?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


>


Hey its difficult to understand if you want to know how the skill operates or how the verse operates


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> I think it's supposed to someone tried mind shenanigans that was gonna overwrite the soul but that wouldn't be mind fuck that would be soulfuck



That is literally nothing to what I said lmao


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> That is literally nothing to what I said lmao


Just trying to say that im unsure if he can be mind fucked.In this particular verse memories are also contained in the soul and there are beings with no physical bodies.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> So your modus operandi is first accusing others of appealing to popularit



False.



> with misconstructed quotes and then crying about getting called a liar about it, namning it an "attack on credibility"? The only one hypocritical is you here.



Also false. You are lying rather blatantly now. 



> The only stonewalling I see is from you.



You can believe what you want but I've been following fairly standard debating norms and etiqutte. So again, false on your part. 



> Coming from the OG quote, which you immediately passed off as hyperbole, we are currently at several quotes fom several posters regarding the universal tiering. So to take this to something: Do you see all these quotes as hyperbole still?



It is and still shall be treated as hyperbole until evidence is presented of depicted and shown universe destruction. Not claims of it or hyperbolic prose exaggerating and explanation of "what could be" rather than "what is".


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2018)

When Luke can double whammy someone because they have a x2 weakness built in.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> "Yet many of the Jedi treat the legend of Mortis as literal truth. They believe that the Chosen One will prevent these gods and demons *from tearing the universe asunder*—that their champion will be a vessel of pure Force energy” --Taken from Book of Sith: Secrets from the Dark Side



You can also cut straight to the chase with the fact that the omniscient narrating author for the official Ones profile states for the Father that he had to take the Son and Daughter to Mortis, a higher dimension and reality and remove them from the temporal (material) universe so they wouldn't destroy it.  And the fact that Mortis is in fact its own dimension with its own stars, space, time, etc...



SnowFlame said:


> You have a point that sometimes when the word world is used they don't mean universe, but other times they clearly do.



Its an issue of consistency. If we can't reliably establish if its supposed to be meant to be defined as a planet vs a universe, that brings up all kinds of problems.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> When Luke can double whammy someone because they have a x2 weakness built in.


what do you mean?


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Also enjoying the fact that we've definitively shifted from "is the slime trap multiversal" to debating if they even are considered universal now.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> False.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can’t claim it being false when it literally is part of the thread and you have been quoted doing it. You misconstructed what I said, even went as far as using quotation marks to reinforce that you just repeat what I were saying - only that the apparent quote you posted was simply made up. You standing there and denying this having happened as „false“ doesn’t mean it can’t be evidently looked up from everyone. Pretty straight forward. 

From what I got we are now at 4 to 5 quotes all about universal+ to multiversal stuff which in on itself would allow a universal+ scaling even without any further additional information. You unilaterally deciding that these quotes are all hyperbole are of no merit for anyone but you yourself


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

I wont bother to post anything else.With that the anime will procceed and someone might find interest in the series and list all the ablities.I would post the wiki but it would not be accepted


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> You can’t claim it being false when it literally is part of the thread and you have been quoted doing it.



It is false. 



> You misconstructed what I said.



Factually and coherently wrong.



> You standing there and denying this having happened as „false“ doesn’t mean it can’t be evidently looked up from everyone. Pretty straight forward.



Please feel free to repeat your fictional claims as much as you like, the reality is you are patently and as typically in your case, wrong as usual.



> From what I got we are now at 4 to 5 quotes all about universal+ to multiversal stuff



That doesn't make them universal or multiversal. The burden of proof is for Snowflame and the others to show these feats in action, not statements of them simply existing in the ether. So no. He's in an uphill battle to prove that the slime trap is even universal at this point.



> You unilaterally deciding that these quotes are all hyperbole are of no merit for anyone but you yourself



Again you are disingenuous and painting a typical false narrative. I said, and I will repeat again, that quotes of "infinite power" or "multiversal" claims do not validate a character being that strong unless they actually show those abilities. Ranger even pointed out contradictions in the excerpts they posted on top of that.

A character does not get justified as being multiversal simply because they claim that to be that strong or have hyperbolic prose exaggerating them by the author. So you don't get to throw that back in my face with your insane attempt arbitration here.

"There are five or six lines saying he's multiversal."

That's nice, show physical proof of multiversal power. That simple.


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> I wont bother to post anything else.With that the anime will procceed and someone might find interest in the series and list all the ablities.I would post the wiki but it would not be accepted



It would better if you posted his feats and stuff in the meta dome so that everyone can look at the feats and judge them so that we can get a good gauge on it. It's more that everyone wants more info rather than not accept it


----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Masterblack06 said:


> It would better if you posted his feats and stuff in the meta dome so that everyone can look at the feats and judge them so that we can get a good gauge on it. It's more that everyone wants more info rather than not accept it


That would be good but i have no time to do all that.If someone has that much patience then i would help.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> It is false.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I quoted and even bolder you misconstructing my post. I even offered you a way out when I stated that it could have been just something you misread and didn’t had the balls to admit. With every post of you denying it having happened you just come off as more a lier. Something you don’t seem to have a problem with tho 

The feats speak for itself. Universal+ slime is nothing anyone should bother at that point as well.


----------



## Zetta Kaido (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> And what are her feats?


Last time I checked, she was fucking up the galaxy with her power.


----------



## Kingdom Come (Dec 15, 2018)

Toaa said:


> That would be good but i have no time to do all that.If someone has that much patience then i would help.



Copy and paste SnowFlame's quotes and put it in your OP
Just press the "+ Quote" button


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)




----------



## Toaa (Dec 15, 2018)

Kingdom Come said:


> Copy and paste SnowFlame's quotes and put it in your OP
> Just press the "+ Quote" button


also need to do the same for all of his skills..and then we have food chain which grants him every skill of his subordinates which i have yet to even bring about because we are still arguing about the universal stuff


----------



## Blade (Dec 15, 2018)

Rimuru is the new leader of the modern jelly town crew


Luke is gonna have to clean the jelly stains, again


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> I quoted and even bolder you misconstructing my post.



You lied, I didn't misconstrue anything. Your intent was very clear, just like Kingdom Come as another example of wanking this character. You aren't going to save face on this.

Also what does "bolder" mean? 



> I even offered you a way out when I stated that it could have been just something you misread and didn’t had the balls to admit. With every post of you denying it having happened you just come off as more a lier. Something you don’t seem to have a problem with tho



You can keep deluding yourself, making these terrible attempts at baiting me (so far your attempts are 1/10s at best I'm afraid), and trying to delude yourself into thinking what your claiming is being accepted by anyone with any sort of credibility or validity but it isn't going to happen. You were and are painfully easy to read with your attempts to be disingenuous about what I said, lying to cover your tracks, and outright being called out for how many times you are backpedaling on your nonsense.

No one is buying it.

I don't even have to say more then your constant attempts to snipe at me like that other thread because I told someone no one cares about Cafe nonsense and you trying to bait me with some bullshit about your Cafe pride. You aren't good at this, kiddo.



> The feats speak for itself. Universal+ slime is nothing anyone should bother at that point as well.



No "consensus" to use your own words has been accepted yet and the passages I've seen don't offer any actual evidence of universal feats. Much less ignoring the original context was claims of multiversal power and range which have not been offered either. Keep grasping at those straws.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zetta Kaido (Dec 15, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> Kicking the shit out of two characters who were going to destroy the universe. And her own kids are capable of altering the balance of power in a *multiverse spanning energy field*


I'm sorry what? I've never even heard of a multiverse in Star Wars.


Fang said:


> You can also cut straight to the chase with the fact that the omniscient narrating author for the official Ones profile states for the Father that he had to take the Son and Daughter to Mortis, a higher dimension and reality and remove them from the temporal (material) universe so they wouldn't destroy it. And the fact that Mortis is in fact its own dimension


Holy shit! Where are the scans for this?


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Zetta Kaido said:


> I'm sorry what? I've never even heard of a multiverse in Star Wars.



It’s been a multiverse since episode IV

Look at the Star Wars tier list thread. It’s a lot bigger then we thought


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Zetta Kaido said:


> I'm sorry what? I've never even heard of a multiverse in Star Wars.
> Holy shit! Where are the scans for this?



Its literally on the Father's official profile on the official Star Wars website.


----------



## Zetta Kaido (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Its literally on the Father's official profile on the official Star Wars website.


This?



Because it honestly doesn't explain much.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Zetta Kaido said:


> This?
> 
> 
> 
> Because it honestly doesn't explain much.



It does. 



> In the mysterious realm of Mortis there* exists a trio of beings able to wield the Force in ways no known mortals of the galaxy can*. The Father maintained balance between his Daughter and his Son, who expressed affinity to the light and dark side of the Force, respectively.



Mortis is basically a pocket universe.

The greatest nexus in all of material "world" exists in Mortis. Anakin slammed both the Son and Daughter with universe powered Force Pushes with said Force nexus and they shrugged it off aside from being momentarily stunned. And the Father states quite bluntly that he had to withdraw his children to Mortis to avoid their fight destroying the entire universe.




> "_My children and I can manipulate the Force like no other, therefore it was necessary to withdraw from the temporal world and live here as anchorites._"
> "_As a sanctuary?_"
> "_And a prison.* You cannot imagine what pain it is to have such love for your children and realize they could tear the very fabric of our universe*_"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zetta Kaido (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> It does.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh man that's good.

And the stuff about SW being a multiverse?

I know there is hyperspace, realspace, some dimension used for time travel in Rebels, and apparently Mortis, but what else?


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

I already told you to go to the tier list thread


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 15, 2018)

Zetta Kaido said:


> Oh man that's good.
> 
> And the stuff about SW being a multiverse?
> 
> I know there is hyperspace, realspace, some dimension used for time travel in Rebels, and apparently Mortis, but what else?



Just one pocket dimension (otherspace) and the universe a being called Waru ( with an "anti-Force") came from. Emphasis on it having its own field that is antithesis to the Force.

Even with those and everything else you mentioned, I would be hard pressed to see how a multiverse could be argued for Star Wars (outside World Between Worlds being a potential opening to make Legends and canon two parallel universes).


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 15, 2018)

Catty pls, no one cares for your shit opinions on SW.


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 15, 2018)

Lmao. No one has ever asked for your opinion on legends mate because you don’t know what you are talking about. 

And you’re even wrong on what you are talking about. Otherspace is a stated universe. Hyperspace is a separate universe in its own right. Fang has mentioned mortis. beyond shadows is another, as is subspace. 

I don’t even need to mention waru’s universe. 

Not even going into the link I posted right before yours.


----------



## Fang (Dec 15, 2018)

Can someone tell Catalyst he has no right to talk about Star Wars much less the original continuity when he has literally zero knowledge of it and has been rightfully destroyed multiple times by various posters including yours truly for his attempt to talk about it? Especially after he got humiliated repeatedly for trying to intentionally mix and match Disney Wars "canon" with Lucas canon to attack firepower calcs and other things.

Catalyst offering his opinion on Lucas Star Wars is like listening to Tonathan talk about anime. You know he's lying through his teeth, spreading deliberately false information, and projecting his own disbelief at things he doesn't like to downplay it. There is honestly no difference between the two of them.


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 15, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> Seems the slime is going a long way. Likely a mismatch then.



Based on those stats, it definitely looks like it. I wouldn't have imagined a fantasy story about how someone reincarnating as a slime leading up to a character being able to destroy the universe and recreate it thousands of times over.

But as it seems to be the first time characters from the series has been used on the forum, it has to start somewhere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 15, 2018)

Fang said:


> Ranger even pointed out contradictions in the excerpts they posted on top of that.


They still haven't been answered or addressed really.
There are holes in the writing itself, it's not easily trusted based on that.


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 16, 2018)

He just chooses to ignore whatever he’s shown lmao


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 16, 2018)

Kaaant said:


> He just chooses to ignore whatever he’s shown lmao


 
Replace the black guy with Catty.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2018)

9 pages in hours


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 16, 2018)

This thread rivals Beerus vs Galactus for Thread Of The Year


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Dec 16, 2018)

Can't forget about Nappa vs Kaguya either


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 16, 2018)

Darth Nihilus said:


> This thread rivals Beerus vs Galactus for Thread Of The Year



Going which way?


----------



## Blade (Dec 16, 2018)

Catalyst75 said:


> Going which way?








that way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> They still haven't been answered or addressed really.
> There are holes in the writing itself, it's not easily trusted based on that.



I'm aware yeah. That's why I have a huge issue with the often flowery and overly stylized writings in a lot of LNs. They are often so guily of this stuff



Kaaant said:


> He just chooses to ignore whatever he’s shown lmao



Yep.  His entire shtick is to say something for the purpose of baiting and pissing people off, no more or less anything else. Not even sure why he posts in the OBD when he knows his reputation and standing is so far in the gutter and he has most people on ignore. Makes no sense really.



NostalgiaFan said:


> Replace the black guy with Catty.



lol


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2018)

If anyone has time just go read ch 247 and 248 of the novel.It will become more understandable.


----------



## SnowFlame (Dec 16, 2018)

This is going to be my last post in this thread, mostly because I really don't actually care. I think that slime is mediocre garbage; I just wanted to provide some evidence so the thread didn't go in circles, which it did anyway.  It has been brought up that no one has refuted Unlosing Ranger's contradictions, So I will now.



> Reading things over the answer seems to be that it takes Rimuru an absurd amount of time based on an ability that hasn't been explained that well by anyone here. So it has little to do with the character themselves and more something done to them. In addition the character doesn't actually do what was quoted.
> Then it was described with him eating an attack that'd destroy the world. Yet...
> 
> I instinctively knew that I warped to a different spot from before.
> ...




There is no contradiction here. First of all I conceded already that they use the term world to mean multiple things, but showed that when talking about the end of the universe they were clearly using world to mean universe because they mention multiple celestial bodies and the space-time continuum being destroyed. Them them using the term world in a different way in a different context is not a contradiction. Second Yuuki isn't the one that is being claimed to be universal. While he did mostly destroy the universe, he did so after an unknown period of time, so he isn't universal. They ones that are being claimed to be universal are Rimuru and Veldanava. Veldanava is the one who created the universe that Yuuki mostly destroyed and Rimuru scales to Veldanava.




> > 「It-it can’t be…… Time Leap……? Moreover, its perfected form, to the place you desired…… even from the “End of Time and Space”……? Impossible…… A person, a person who can do something absurd like that should’ve not existed…… This is, doesn’t this make you just like a Supreme Deity――」
> 
> 
> 
> Just being able to time travel at all seems to take universal ending energy to fuel based on the world meaning the universe based on the statement.



This is just flat out wrong. The reason Yuuki thought that it was impossible for Rimuru to come back using Time Leap is because Time Leap is a skill that can't be used when time is stopped, and time was stopped where he sent Rimuru. It had nothing to do with power.


*Spoiler*: _Slime chapter 248_ 




《Besides, you have not lost to Yuuki yet. You just have to go and defeat him now.》

Ciel-san casually said those words.
_I just have to go and defeat him now? Does she mean to go back to the bygone past?
Can something like that be done……?_
Chloe seemed to be able to read the memories of the future with Time Leap[6], but that was just an ability to return to your past self.
Besides, it couldn’t be activated while time was stopped.
Yuuki would carefully plan to block a way out like that by stopping time.

《No, there’s no problem. The『Teleportation』newly acquired from Mai was originally just a mere prototype of a different ability. The ability is not『The ability to move to a place you’ve visited』, but『The ability to transcend time and space to reach the location you desire』. For Rimuru-sama, who rules over time and space, such a thing as going across time is simple.》






> Seeing as the translation has many errors in it and is unofficial it can't be fully trusted.
> 
> The sentence should have been for example.
> "After that, we wandered around as we drifted in the space and I witnessed the end of the world."
> ...



This is just nonsense. Just because the use both world and universe doesn't mean they aren't talking about the same thing. When talking about how the world was destroyed the world is stated to have multiple celestial bodies, have a space-time continuum, and is called a universe twice, and in the very same paragraph they differentiate the planet and the world. There is literally no way they didn't mean universe in this context. Being skeptical is fine but this is just insane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> This is going to be my last post in this thread, mostly because I really don't actually care. I think that slime is mediocre garbage; I just wanted to provide some evidence so the thread didn't go in circles, which it did anyway.  It has been brought up that no one has refuted Unlosing Ranger's contradictions, So I will now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doing a much better work than me


----------



## Catalyst75 (Dec 16, 2018)

[6]

[6]

Here are links to the two chapters Tooa is recommending people read (apologizes if these links are not allowed).

Among other things details, it also shows Rimuru able to warp himself across time from the end of time itself.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2018)

gurotranslations i think would be better


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

SnowFlame said:


> There is no contradiction here. First of all I conceded already that they use the term world to mean multiple things, but showed that when talking about the end of the universe they were clearly using world to mean universe because they mention multiple celestial bodies and the space-time continuum being destroyed. Them them using the term world in a different way in a different context is not a contradiction. Second Yuuki isn't the one that is being claimed to be universal. While he did mostly destroy the universe, he did so after an unknown period of time, so he isn't universal. They ones that are being claimed to be universal are Rimuru and Veldanava. Veldanava is the one who created the universe that Yuuki mostly destroyed and Rimuru scales to Veldanava.



How can you argue there's no contradiction if you previously conceded that there are often times multiple differing uses of "world" by the author? I asked you this previously without an answer, if there isn't consistency there how do we establish what is proper with the usage? You aren't really doing a fair job of answer what Ranger was asking of you to be honest.

"Celestial bodies", when are those celestial bodies defined, why would space-time mean all of the universe, how can one "drift" to the end of the universe if its already wiped out?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2018)

Fang said:


> How can you argue there's no contradiction if you previously conceded that there are often times multiple differing uses of "world" by the author? I asked you this previously without an answer, if there isn't consistency there how do we establish what is proper with the usage? You aren't really doing a fair job of answer what Ranger was asking of you to be honest.
> 
> "Celestial bodies", when are those celestial bodies defined, why would space-time mean all of the universe, how can one "drift" to the end of the universe if its already wiped out?


I mean at that point you are just having problems with the author.Why would he give such care to his words?If only the anime could reach that point but it probably wont


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

Toaa said:


> I mean at that point you are just having problems with the author.Why would he give such care to his words?If only the anime could reach that point but it probably wont



What?


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2018)

Fang said:


> What?


the author will use whatever words he wants.You can expect him to conform to you.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

Toaa said:


> the author will use whatever words he wants.You can expect him to conform to you.



I don't even understand what you are saying.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2018)

Fang said:


> I don't even understand what you are saying.


The author uses whatever words he wants.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 16, 2018)

Toaa said:


> the author will use whatever words he wants.You can expect him to conform to you.


It's like you never heard of "death of the author" around here. Or how the author not being detailed with his words hurts your argument more than his.


----------



## Atem (Dec 16, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Replace the black guy with Catty.



That casual racism.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

Toaa said:


> The author uses whatever words he wants.



And authorial intent means nothing in the OBD.


----------



## Atem (Dec 16, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> It's like you never heard of "death of the author" around here. Or how the author not being detailed with his words hurts your argument more than his.



This basically.

Just a reminder authors have no real place in versus debates besides asking for context about something beyond what was shown in the story. Otherwise, you would have to accept things like Hideyuki Kikuchi thinking 4.5 terajoules can destroy a planet or two. When that is barely a kiloton of tnt.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 16, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> This basically.
> 
> Just a reminder authors have no real place in versus debates besides asking for context about something beyond what was shown in the story. Otherwise, you would have to accept things *like Hideyuki Kikuchi thinking 4.5 terajoules can destroy a planet or two. When that is barely a kiloton of tnt.*


Still can't believe that actually happened.


----------



## Toaa (Dec 16, 2018)

I cant do anything about that then.Maybe if the anime reaches that point we will have a visual but i doubt it.It will just reach 12 episodes and then stop.


----------



## Atem (Dec 16, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Still can't believe that actually happened.



And he is a popular, and professional writer. Also, don't forget. J.K. Rowling.



Writers are never to be trusted even regarding their own works because they are human beings just like you or me. Who are flawed just like all the rest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atem (Dec 16, 2018)

Though in J.K. Rowling's case she was just pandering.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> Though in J.K. Rowling's case she was just pandering.



Of course she was. Rowling is a fucking insane shit-bird who bends over so far to the left that even her own fans call her out on her crap all the time now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Atem (Dec 16, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Goddammit Elric.



I am not sorry.


----------



## NostalgiaFan (Dec 16, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> I am not sorry.


Are you ever?


----------



## Atem (Dec 16, 2018)

NostalgiaFan said:


> Are you ever?



Ask Imrix. He would know.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 16, 2018)

Fang said:


> You lied, I didn't misconstrue anything. Your intent was very clear, just like Kingdom Come as another example of wanking this character. You aren't going to save face on this.
> 
> Also what does "bolder" mean?
> 
> ...



It doesnt really matter how hard you try to project your own hypocrisy to someone else, in the end it does not change anything.

Fact: I asked "who wins here"

Fact: You quoted me, saying I appeal to popularity with me asking "who thinks X wins here" - with X standing for slime

Fact: I called you out for that deliberately misconstructed quote

It does not matter what form of mental gymnastic you try to pull. Nothing will change these facts. Your reaching goes as far that you actually claimed that asking who wins is already an appeal to popularity. Clearly you are fighting a rearguard battle here and try to deflect as hard as possible. 

The thing that you try to play the victim here for example is telling, using words like "baiting" or "sniping" when in reality its only pulling your disingenious and hypocritic way of debating in the spotlight.

Whats next, will you deflect even harder and act like you dont understand what I am writing because I misspell a letter?

Oh wait... 





> Also what does "bolder" mean?



-

In regards to the topic at hand, I have never claimed there was an agreement. Contrary to you I do not claim my arguments are fact - I solely state my opinion. And in my opinion, no one should question Universal+ slime after all these quotes from different parts of the light novel. If someone does not, discussing the matter is possible and if they agree it afterwards its fine. If not its also fine, since its not the job of the debate nor mine to convince every single person who disagrees with it - since a result could never be reached that way, seeing we have tryhard stonewalling, lying, hypocrits sometimes causing the topic to derail.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Dec 16, 2018)

Elric of Melniboné said:


> And he is a popular, and professional writer. Also, don't forget. J.K. Rowling.
> 
> 
> 
> Writers are never to be trusted even regarding their own works because they are human beings just like you or me. Who are flawed just like all the rest.


IMO it depends on the writer and how consistent it is with the original work. If it's consistent then keep it, if not then get rid of it.


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> It doesnt really matter how hard you try to project your own hypocrisy to someone else, in the end it does not change anything.



There's no hypocrisy, your banal effort to save face is the only thing that's apparent.



> Fact: I asked "who wins here"
> 
> Fact: You quoted me, saying I appeal to popularity with me asking "who thinks X wins here" - with X standing for slime
> 
> Fact: I called you out for that deliberately misconstructed quote



Wrong. You made a deliberate effort to try and arbitrate the debate by starting things with a "lets ask who wins this match up". That's the only fact that needs to be addressed. I didn't misconstrue anything of what you said.



> It does not matter what form of mental gymnastic you try to pull.



*Mental gymnastics

And secondly again false projection on your part. You are still backpedaling on the fact you got called out and are refusing to own up to the fact you got outed with you rnonsense. Take your L.



> Nothing will change these facts.



You don't have any facts though.



> Your reaching goes as far that you actually claimed that asking who wins is already an appeal to popularity. Clearly you are fighting a rearguard battle here and try to deflect as hard as possible.



That's not what I said:



			
				You said:
			
		

> *Is there a tally on who thinks who won? It’s clear that some people’s opinion will not change* - so what are the other people who are not part of the debate but just read the back and forth thinking





			
				Me said:
			
		

> Popularity isn't going to decide a match result in the OBD.



Don't talk about mental gymnastics when you are evasively avoiding what I said and are being deliberately dishonest as usual.



> The thing that you try to play the victim here for example is telling, using words like "baiting" or "sniping" when in reality its only pulling your disingenious and hypocritic way of debating in the spotlight.



How am I playing the victim here? You might want to actually pull up proof rather than constantly lie through your teeth as you always seem to do so. Saying I'm a "hypocrite" while throwing my own words back in my face without an iota of proof of anything you are claiming on me is the height of bullshit on your part.

And given you are literally parroting my own words now, there is deliberate irony on your part. So either you are trying to save face, which Occham's Razor is telling us is what you are doing, or you really do have no idea what you are talking about. And yes, you quite often in the past did try to bait me with intentional personal attacks.

Let's go with a very recent example of you sniping at me for no reason:



RavenSupreme said:


> Thats the sounds of a man who got a lot of his jimmies rustled in his little journey to the Cafe section lol.





Fang said:


> No idea what this means.





RavenSupreme said:


> Kappa of course my friend, ill leave you to wanking century long rituals to attain immortality to somehow scaling to palpating having the AP to blast a galaxy away. enjoy







> Whats next, will you deflect even harder and act like you dont understand what I am writing because I misspell a letter?



You seem to be doing that a lot.



> Oh wait...



Did you prove my point for me again? 



> In regards to the topic at hand, I have never claimed there was an agreement. Contrary to you I do not claim my arguments are fact - I solely state my opinion. And in my opinion, no one should question Universal+ slime after all these quotes from different parts of the light novel. If someone does not, discussing the matter is possible and if they agree it afterwards its fine. If not its also fine, since its not the job of the debate nor mine to convince every single person who disagrees with it - since a result could never be reached that way, seeing we have tryhard stonewalling, lying, hypocrits sometimes causing the topic to derail.



Translation: "I have the moral high ground and even though I am expressing my HUMBLE opinion, you guys are wrong despite Snow's struggle to clarify things and  you guys are in the wrong for pointing out and taking apart Toaa and Kingdom's inability to debate and picking apart their arguments."

Also you don't know what stonewalling is either for that matter. Oh and spare me and everyone else your attempt to be some kind of arbitrator whose done no wrong here because you've only made things worse in this thread, not better. As for the match up, no way has evidence been provided for this universal"+" slime thing and the original tangent was on it being multiversal, which every one on that side of the line has failed to provide.

Luke solos with little effort.


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 16, 2018)

Fang said:


> There's no hypocrisy, your banal effort to save face is the only thing that's apparent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So your method when getting called out is to fabricate a sophisticated "No You" reply.

None of what you say in that regard has any credibility whatsoever. Repeating a lie over and over again doesnt make it any less of a lie.

You have argued yourself in such a tight corner that you basically have no more wiggle room to get out the mess you created. 

Me: Asking "Who thinks who won" are an unsubtle appeal to popularity now?

You: "I consider asking that question to be under that kind of banner. "

This was after I called you out for misconctructing my quote. It was crystal clear that you did not want to back down after your lie has been exposed so you came up with that bullshit. 

Also take note on how you are not replying to what I say but you are merely replying to your own interpretation of what my posts are saying so you dont have to deal with the hard truth of you being a terrible debater:

Here look at this strawman from you:

"Translation: "I have the moral high ground and even though I am expressing my HUMBLE opinion, you guys are wrong despite Snow's struggle to clarify things and you guys are in the wrong for pointing out and taking apart Toaa and Kingdom's inability to debate and picking apart their arguments." Lying and strawmanning is what I get from you, not much else. "

Not a single argument was made. It was an entire passage of being one big strawman. 

And lets not forget that the case of you misconstructing quotes and lying about what others claimed has happened once before in this very thread already, when you cried out loud that Kingdom argued for multiversal slime - which he also went to great lengths to debunk. Why lie once when you can do it several times right?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Fang (Dec 16, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> So your method when getting called out is to fabricate a sophisticated "No You" reply.



Nope, my method of disproving your nonsense is to clinically dissect your post and point out where you are wrong.



> None of what you say in that regard has any credibility whatsoever. Repeating a lie over and over again doesnt make it any less of a lie.



*Doesn't

You can believe that all you want, results speak louder then your claims on this does.



> You have argued yourself in such a tight corner that you basically have no more wiggle room to get out the mess you created.



I have argued myself into a corner? Interesting opinion from a man who doesn't seem to know what he's talking about at this point.



> Me: Asking "Who thinks who won" are an unsubtle appeal to popularity now?
> 
> You: "I consider asking that question to be under that kind of banner. "



You were called out by me for making that effort when I said appeals to popularity have never been accepted in the OBD as a method to vet a win for VS matches here. You then went on a nonsensical tangent ad naseum claiming I kept misconstruing your post when its painfully apparent you had nothing to add to actually impact the discussion in the thread to that point.

Keep missing.



> This was after I called you out for misconctructing my quote. It was crystal clear that you did not want to back down after your lie has been exposed so you came up with that bullshit.



I didn't misconstrue or "misconsnctruct" (whatever that means) your post at all. And I never lied about anything. Stop projecting.



> Also take note on how you are not replying to what I say but you are merely replying to your own interpretation of what my posts are saying so you dont have to deal with the hard truth of you being a terrible debater:



Quite attempt at to handwave the fact you are getting your ass kicked here. If anyone went by this interpretation of debating, no one would be doing anything here.

"Uh you aren't right, because in my eyes you aren't actually addressing what I said despite doing so, I'm just going to repeat a circular argument that reasons you are wrong because I say so."

Its not gonna fly, kiddo.

I'm gonna call out what you said each time you lie, period.



> ]Here look at this strawman from you:



That's not a strawman argument.



> Lying and strawmanning is what I get from you, not much else.



Except for two problems here:

- I never lied
- You don't know what a strawman argument is

Nice attempt to make a false dichotomy argument on me panning you in a satire write-up on how you are falsely presenting yourself to save face.



> Not a single argument was made. It was an entire passage of being one big strawman



So third time now you've proven you don't understand what a strawman argument is. Neat.



> And lets not forget that the case of you misconstructing quotes and lying about what others claimed has happened once before in this very thread already, when you cried out loud that Kingdom argued for multiversal slime - which he also went to great lengths to debunk. Why lie once when you can do it several times right?



*Misconstrued

And also no, never happened. But to repeat:

- You don't know what a strawman argument is
- You are guilty now of creating a false dichotomy twice over after being called out on lying
- You are curiously quiet when I brought up the example of the repeated personal attacks in Nihilus Ganondorf vs Palpatine thread which you sniped at me from for no reason because you are a Cafe regular who got angry I said the Cafe is a terrible section
- You have yet to give an actual rebuttal to anything I said and you keep making false projections with unsubtle personal attacks at me

So I'm afraid you've failed my litmus test for giving you a second chance at trying to prove me wrong here or indicating you've improved as a person, you are gonna have to go back on Super Ignore.


----------



## FriendofJedi (Dec 16, 2018)

Damn, almost 9 pages of this 
Luke CHADwalker vs VN Char [HASHTAG]#7439[/HASHTAG], downgrade edition
Whole thread is Fang going ham 



At least someone benefits from this...


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 16, 2018)

Fang said:


> you are gonna have to go back on Super Ignore.



Run my little friend. Run as fast as you can. 

-

So now that this is settled and Fang decided he cant defend his lies anylonger:

-

As for this thread we would need a little tally, like I proposed some pages ago already:

What I observed so far:

In favour of Luke: Absolute speed advantage with MFTL+ compared to just LS

In favour of Slime: AP advantage with Universal+ compared to at best baseline Universal 

However the baseline Universal statement came from Fang, so I would need someone to actually proof that maybe

-

How is it looking in the hax department?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kurou (Dec 16, 2018)

Fang putting you on super ignore doesnt suddenly negate the debate you had



The Rimiru side either needs to pull out more compelling evidence or shut the fuck up


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 16, 2018)

We didnt really had a debate going. The only thing we butted heads over was him accusing me of something unrelated to the topic at hand and me rejecting that, calling him out for it. Only the last paragraphs or so have been reserved for actual content, and in that last paragraph there was no single new information provided, hence I made the list for Speed/Dc/Hax for people to provide further input.

If it were not for the personal debate I had with Fang this thread would have had 2 pages less.


----------



## Kurou (Dec 16, 2018)

You took a side with Toaa earlier. He's been debating his claims as well as your affirmation of them,personal arguments aside. If some better evidence can be posted, post it. If not the thread's pretty much done since Rimiru's side doesnt have a leg to stand on outside of arguing semantics


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 16, 2018)

I would not consider several universal+ quotes "doesnt have a leg to stand on".

While we are at it, I havent seen any justification for Universal Luke either, just took it at face value.


----------



## Kaaant (Dec 16, 2018)

“No justification”



Kaaant said:


> "Yet many of the Jedi treat the legend of Mortis as literal truth. They believe that the Chosen One will prevent these gods and demons *from tearing the universe asunder*—that their champion will be a vessel of pure Force energy” --Taken from Book of Sith: Secrets from the Dark Side


----------



## RavenSupreme (Dec 16, 2018)

So wait we got clear quotes of slime verse god tiers being able to create thousands of universes which get generously dismissed as hyperbole but as justification for Luke being universal we have a random “they believe in something” passage which is not even a complete dc feat and hings on a legend?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kurou (Dec 16, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> I would not consider several universal+ quotes "doesnt have a leg to stand on".
> 
> While we are at it, I havent seen any justification for Universal Luke either, just took it at face value.




There weren't. Just semantics played for your side. I'm not even arguing the match as my knowledge of SW is almost nonexistent


Just that the "evidence" presented for slime dude is incredibly weak, especially considering what it is you're claiming. You don't even have an actually feat taking place, just a conversation that out of context is babble and in context is ambiguous.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kurou (Dec 16, 2018)

RavenSupreme said:


> So wait we got clear quotes




fucking WHERE


----------



## Kurou (Dec 16, 2018)

And please don't post that inane passage again


----------



## Masterblack06 (Dec 16, 2018)

This entire thread is just
View media item 85821


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 16, 2018)

>Tmw I come back to this threads going place


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 16, 2018)

Anyways, locking this since it seemed to go nowhere AND was kind of a shitshow all around


----------

